# Future outdoors woman



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Thought all of you ladies would enjoy. This is our future little hunter Alyvia Grace, born may 2nd at 1:35am 20 inches and 8.7lbs (on my birthday) My wife and I both hunt and fish so hopefully she will follow? Mom and baby are doing great and are coming home monday 5-5-08.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

awwwwwww didnt know you guys were exspecting!! Congrats you 2 !!

She is a Keeper !!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

What a *beautiful* little baby, but she looks like she's still in awe of the experience. Kinda like she's saying " :help: Oooh, my aching head. I feel like I've just been shot out of a water chute that was 3 sizes too small!" :SHOCKED:
I'm sure the smiles & giggles & coo's will be coming soon. :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Congrats...start stocking up on the baby camo now! Have you bought her a cricket yet? They keep ya know


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats on the little one,.....she is beautiful !!!


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Congrats.... she is a doll.:gaga:


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Congratulations--she is beautiful!! Great picture.


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

Congrats! Love the spelling of her name! She's a cutie.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Benster she is abdolutely precious. Congrats to you and mommy.


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

She is beautiful and what a great birthday present!


----------

